# Pricing Boer goats



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been looking for red fullblood does and have come to the realization that I have no idea what the current market value is. All the does I've found are 750-1500. That's for kids. I've been selling mine for 200. I don't think that mine are up there with them but I'm wondering if maybe I'm selling mine too cheap. I'm getting ready to sell a couple registered does. Some will have kids on them and one is bred. I don't want to sell them for too cheap but I also don't want them to be more than what people think they are worth. It's hard to look at my own goats and know what they are worth. How do you guys know what to price your does at?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you have any pictures? 

I think a lot of colored boers are priced to high because some people breed specifically for color and not quality. But there are good breeders out there who breed for quality and color and those are the does that are worth a higher price.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hard to say, I agree pics can help those on here who know a lot about selling, but I think it all comes down to what prices are for your specific area. I'd check craigslist, small breeders websites vs large breeders websites, and get an idea. Start high, and work your way down if need be. Usually we list for $50 more than what we want for a goat, so hopefully if the buyer is interested, they'll ask for a little knock off on the price then we'll get to the figure we originally wanted, and not feel like we are underselling.

For nice unregistered wethers we ask $125-150 <market wethers>, depending on price per lb. at auctions. Have to be careful there because here there has been an issue with people buying cheap then taking to auction to make $$ off of those goats...

For % does $200+ depending on the doe and breeding <and how well she does at the county fairs for my kids>.
For fullbloods we'd never sell less than $250.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Everybody I found around me breeds dapples and I think we all know the crazy prices those can go for. Mine are just reds or blacks. They usually sell really fast though which is part of the reason why I think I might be selling mine too cheap. Last year I sold all my doelings for 200 each, regardless of color. I can't get the picture to load but the doe I'm selling is under For Sale on my website. I've got her and her kid listed at 400 and that's with registration and application


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

What's you're website?

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Lazyjgoats


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.lazyjgoats.weebly.com
I'm still working on getting pics of the other goats but the pics on the sales page are recent


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out the whole pricing as well but if your not tight on feed or have bills that need to be paid now start high you can always drop the price. If your selling them easy for $200 go up to 3-4 and see what happens. On some of the sites though they may be getting good prices simply because of their name. I know of one breeder that for the most part has nice goats but does have some that I think even mine are better then them but they still get crazy money for them just because they came from X ranch.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

chelsboers said:


> Everybody I found around me breeds dapples and I think we all know the crazy prices those can go for. Mine are just reds or blacks. They usually sell really fast though which is part of the reason why I think I might be selling mine too cheap. Last year I sold all my doelings for 200 each, regardless of color. I can't get the picture to load but the doe I'm selling is under For Sale on my website. I've got her and her kid listed at 400 and that's with registration and application


The real question is if everyone else is getting theirs sold at the higher prices.:grin: I think $200-300 is a fair price for a good quality, registered doeling, especially if your farm doesn't have any kind of show record behind it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It really doesn't matter, if they have been shown or not, I don't show anymore and I feel, I have some nice goat kids to sell to breeders that do want to show. 

It is looking at each goat individually, on conformation and the wow factor. You always know, when you see it, well I do anyway.
Then you can ask those higher prices and get it, if that kid looks Awesome, has color to boot, good Genetics, and no faults is best, to be able to ask those higher prices. 

I agree, you can start a bit higher in price and color is in demand. You can get that higher price, if you have color / conformation combined.
Feel your market. Ask what ever you want and if no one responds to it, go down a bit until you get that bite. 
If you have really cheap prices along with color and a good goat, oh yeah, you will sell them quickly. But if you have those, that are really nice with color and wow, hold onto them just a bit longer, to get what you want out of them, don't give them away. 

With goats, you can price them any price you want, but remember, it is what you will get in reality, that is the accurate assumption. 
There are those who are selling colored boer way to high, for what the goat is, with bad conformation and getting it, these places must not have good goats nearby and they must not want to travel far to get a good goat. Which is a sad way, to get color into your herd.

I always want color and good confirmation, without the two, the goat to me, will give you nothing and won't move one ahead in the game.

I try to think like a boer breeder, that wants to buy from me, I try pricing fairly and at times, will work with a buyer on a price, but I will not give away any good goat.


----------



## jamalx22 (Jan 20, 2013)

Tooth boer goat I am 14 and I want to by a nanny goat from u what are your prices


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

jamalx22 said:


> Tooth boer goat I am 14 and I want to by a nanny goat from u what are your prices
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Click on Toths name and then click send a private message. You'll have a better chance of getting a response


----------

